# R32/R33 GTR Gearbox ratios?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't seem to find the gear ratios for a standard R32/R33 gearbox, can someone let me know what they are?

Cheers :thumbs up:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R32 and R33 

1st 3.214
2nd 1.925
3rd 1.302
4th 1.000
5th 0.752
Final drive 4.111 

R34


1st Gear Ratio 3.83:1
2nd Gear Ratio 2.36:1
3rd Gear Ratio 1.69:1
4th Gear Ratio 1.31:1
5th Gear Ratio 1:1
6th Gear Ratio 0.79:1
Final Drive 3.55:1


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> R32 and R33
> 
> 1st 3.214
> 2nd 1.925
> ...


Cheers,
I have to add the values into the computer for my RacePak dash to get the Odometer working.


----------

